# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] τροφοδοτικο 24v στα 100a

## takhs764

τροφοδοτικο 24v στα 100a καθε ελεγχος δεκτος στα 300ευρο
IMG_2465.jpgIMG_2459.jpg

----------

